# Bloods done now On the pill !!!



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi sweethearts, 

I had my bloods done today, about 7 tube things as i have already had a few so i can saftly say i think they have enough of me blood now  , 

I have the green form which i will fill in later in the week, i need to book my councilling i will do that tomorrow it al rest on my results i am hoping and praying evevything will be ok, 
I have been told they have a number of recipiants awaiting and that i should be match very very quickly so could be starting in 4-6 weeks, My clinic don't DR so i could be pregnant in 8 weeks how amazing is that 

any how i took the pill today for the 1st time in 9 years   i was on it at 15 that was for bad periods so i have never taken the pill for its real reason,  

thanks for all your support, 
wishing you all the luck in the world and our recipiants xxxx
Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya hun
WOW fantastic news ur well on ur way now hunnie.Yea i was like u seems weird taking the pill wen ur ttc lol  
I only waited a week to see my councillor quick or wot I too was told that there was a load of recipiants to my match waiting for me,they also said i was popular on the list for me being young It will really fly by now for u hun i have been waiting for about 6weeks now and like i mentioned on my post that iam waiting to downregg now 
gudluck with results u will be fine Let us now how u get on with results etc
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Kelly !!! 

wow feels so real .... esp as i have followed how qucikly it all happened for you, 
also i think as i skip the down reg part it will be much quicker i wont be that far behind ~ lol fingers crossed and everything      

Good luck hun ! 

sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Your more then welcome sara 
U never no we cud end up cycling together especially with u not downregging cos that takes approx 12-14days gives u a bit time to catch up We mite be cycle buddies(thinking pos+)and belly buddies!!!!Mine certainly has went quick dont no where the time has went to be honest,the waiting is the hardest part but as the days pass ur getting a step futher,exciting stuff hun!
Take care
kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

ahhh your such a sweetie, would love to be cycle buddies but i'm sure your be atleast 2-3 weeks ahead of me, which is great i can ask you all sorts of hints & tips etc, 

     

have you been matched then ? heard anything from hospital ?
Saraxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya
Yea i probs be a little head of u thats if things go to plan but we WILLLL be belly buddies ,yep i will be to give u all the hints and tips and hopfully we will both end up with lovely BIG FAT POSITIVES i came on today wooooohoooo!!!! 
I have to call them wen i finish af which shud be monday and then she is giving me details of my recipiant she says on monday that she was getting my recipiant then so yes i will have one now and i call them to see wen to collect my drugs!!!! cant wait
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

called the clinic just to see what my FSH was as i was a little worried it would be wrong as it was cycle day 2.5 and also i hadnt had a heary bleed or anything so wasnt show if it was af or just the start anyway to cut it short my level is 6!!!    

I know it was 5.5 in April but i am still really happy as the nurse was saying how they hardly ever see such a low results it made me feel good but then a little sad as felt a twing of guilt for the other ladies at my clinic, but the good news is i should be helping one of them really soon, still awaiting the big test but i'm not as worried about them this week i think because worry won't change the result so i have decided i'm not worrying ~ not sure how long that will last, 

Bit ****** of with taking this pill it's been given me headaches and making me feel sick, i am now getting AF pains how strange   

I will keep you all up dated ~ any spare bubbles send mine & Vikki way as we await our bloods XXX   
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Sara honey
How you doing??

Just seen this thread you started - have blown you tons and tons of             for love and luck!

Love
Tracy

Vikki - blown ya some too xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Tracy sweets 

OMG thanks for all the bubbles think that will do the trick !!  , 
How's you sweetheart are you stimming now ? pls forgive me i'm not clued on on FET so not sure what drugs you do are they that same for IVF ?, 

Are you going to see if all 3 can be out back if sucessful defrozed which they will be     

Just wish the waiting would be over so i can start and stop being in limbo ..... but i do thank god everyday that i found my Dh so early on and that i do have time on my side so must learn to be more patient,   

I will be returning the favour so when you meet your ice babies they will all be prefect grades and produce a bfp   
Sara xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Well done sara 
Them are great results bet ur over the moon hun, my fsh was 5 so i was over the moon to. hope things contiue to go that way for u,wen u looking to start txIam on my second pack of pill waiting for my recipiants dates and my treatment plan to come through the post good luck with the remaining tests u will be fine hunnie
take care x


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Sara, just read your thread - I'm sooooooooooo pleased for you and have blown you some         too.

I have my 1st appointment on Tuesday (i had my bloods taken a few weeks ago) so am hoping that i can move that quickly.  

I'm really happy for you - i'm   as i'm typing it as it's gonna be me soon yeeeeeeeeyyyyy!

Tazza x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Kelly, Wow 5 you must be a teenager   lol ~ I am still on my 1st pack off pills but sadly feel i may be having a few side effects, and lot of crying, headaches and feeling sick   it will all be worth it could be mind over matter ...............    , 

Oh wow not long then if your getting your timetable etc, i am going back to SEFC on 6th July to have a high swab   makes me eyes water just the sound of it ~ but also i have been clever as thats when i have my conselling too ~, by then we should have a few more results back,    

What happened at your concelling as i trainee counsellor i am wondering if she  will ask me questions because as i rule i let the clinet bring what they want to bring but this is a different matter i just ! 

sorry about rambling on 
sara xxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Aaaaaw sara sorry to hear that u are having awful side affects from the pill,i dont have any wot iam aware of i do find that i eat more get the munchies but i get them anyways so i guess iam trying to blame the pill 
Wen is ur councilling appt?The councilling is fine i worried a lot about that i was expecting questions thrown at me and she didnt all she wanted to make sure was that i no all the ins and outs of egg sharing and wot may happen in the future,she isnt there to judge u at all just to make sure u no exactly wot u are going in for!Its was just like sitting and having a chat with a friends etc u will be fine hunnie,I had a high swab last year wen i was under my gynea and my clinic accepted them results with me being young and being with same partner for 7 years,have u had them done before?They dont hurt wot so ever never felt a thing infact i didnt no wot they were doing down there to be honest i just let them get on with wot needed to be done!Let us no how u get on with bloods,swaba,councilling etc wish u all the luck in the world hope it all goes ur way!
kelly


----------

